# "I Don't Drink Beer" Song by Tim Hawkins



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2009)

[video=youtube;t4a6I1bJtBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4a6I1bJtBg[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2009)

My favorite line is:

_When I give my wife a hug, I don't want to throw up in her ear.
So I ... I don't drink beer._


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 8, 2009)

It is clever, I like the song it is "sampling" (almost our wedding song!), but it seems to promote the confusion between mere consumption and over-indulgence of alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 8, 2009)

He must have no restraint at all if that's what he does when he drinks beer.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 8, 2009)

Tim Hawkins is a comedic genius. We have some of his cd's, a gift from friends. They are insanely hilarious. And, squeaky clean to boot. He is extremely insightful in some of his humour as well.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 8, 2009)

Great song! Is this song new, or did I somehow just miss it before?


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not new, Andrew, but it is hilarious! I can waste an hour on youtube with Tim Hawkins if I let myself...


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 8, 2009)

Perhaps if he actually tasted a real beer (a nice stout or ale), he'd change his tune.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 8, 2009)

I changed the words to "I drink less beer" and it worked for me.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 8, 2009)

Is this a fundy campfire song?


----------



## Andres (Dec 8, 2009)

I drank a beer while I was watching it.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 8, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Is this a fundy campfire song?



  I'm sure it will be thanks to the internet


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 8, 2010)




----------

